
VirtuOS: an operating system with kernel virtualization (2013) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
http://people.cs.vt.edu/~gback/papers/sosp13final.pdf
======
hbogert
one day we're going to look at crashes due to faulty drivers, like we look at
crashes now in the days of DOS/W95/W98, where one process could bring down
your PC. It's unnecessary.

